# Why so many banned?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I have seen several older posts by people with a lot of posts, one had 2,500 and they got the ban stick. Why were so many banned?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Prolly for not respecting the mods authori-Tay


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Things go on behind the scenes a lot, and posts get deleted. So you may not see the reason why someone is banned, but there most definitely will be one. And as to "why so many," well, the more members you get on a forum, the more bans you will see. A forum with 5000 members and 100 banned is doing better than one with 100 members and 10 banned. (If my math is correct at any rate.)


----------



## edgar214 (Jul 19, 2009)

I figure if I read more, post less, it lowers my chance of getting banned, plus I learn a hell of allot more.:roll:
Mike


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Like if a dog pisses in the house time and time again and with all your might you cant get them to stop, then they cant be in the house no more. yhe staff understands how folks could have a bad day and we all try to be compassionate about it. but some folks think its cool to run back to another website and brag how they got banned from here.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

edgar214 said:


> I figure if I read more, post less, it lowers my chance of getting banned, plus I learn a hell of allot more.:roll:
> Mike


Thats a shame! it shouldnt be that way


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

They probably disrespect the staff or break forum rules. I'm a sectional mod on this forum for an online game and that tends to happen a lot. Or like it was stated above, a lot of things happen behind the scenes.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess it just struck me as being a lot because I have not been to a forum that says they were banned. Their old posts are still there, they just aren't.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I guess it just struck me as being a lot because I have not been to a forum that says they were banned. Their old posts are still there, they just aren't.


LOL, every forum I've been to does it like that. The user is banned but his posts/topics stay there.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's good that they keep a clean house.  So many other forums, members are allowed to endlessly bash other members.. and the mods see it going on and never do anything about it. Perhaps over favoritism I don't know. I was referred to this site, for a similar reason and I love it here. I was posting on 3 different boards and now I only post on this one since I found it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what everyone that logs into this site has to remember is that gopitbull is a family site. for all ages young and old. so we do not take to people bad mouthing, cussing, causing drama, and not adding anything positive too well. really tho, if your not helping the problem, your part of it. were all on here because we love and want to help the breed, theres no need for negativity. we have enough bad stuff going around in our lives, this is a place to come to get away and relax. unless your dog is sick, then we try and help you out! lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

PitBullNewbie said:


> LOL, every forum I've been to does it like that. The user is banned but his posts/topics stay there.


Yes that is true but does their avatar say, "Got the banned stick?" 
That's a first for me on any forum.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Yes that is true but does their avatar say, "Got the banned stick?"
> That's a first for me on any forum.


Ban stick comment comes from a hard ass mod that shows up once in a while now and beats a member with the stick and poof leaves. He's pretty gangster and a darn good leader.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Ban stick comment comes from a hard ass mod that shows up once in a while now and beats a member with the stick and poof leaves. He's pretty gangster and a darn good leader.


:rofl: Remember the movie Friday After Next? When Mike Epps played the old man with the shotgun chasing them through the neighborhood? In one scene he shoots his shotgun through something trying to hit them and he says, "Respect my gangster!" I about fell on the floor. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Ban stick comment comes from a hard ass mod that shows up once in a while now and beats a member with the stick and poof leaves. He's pretty gangster and a darn good leader.


AHEM!!! (clears throat)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> AHEM!!! (clears throat)


And he appears...:rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

absolutely Kev. I hate having to ban people especially vital contributing members, but there are times that arise that it's necessary for the forum as a whole to cut some ties.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> AHEM!!! (clears throat)


WOW ...haven't seen you in a while stranger, how have you been?!


----------

